# Regalo talee



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2015)

Ho uno splendido Ephipyllum Ackermannii, che ormai è diventato un mostro e finita la fioritura devo ridurlo a miti consigli.
Due anni fa avevo preso delle talee e ora è diventato decisamente grande e indisciplinato.
Ho anche un ephy crenatum ma lui lo lascio stare. Per ora.
Ha bisogno di vivere fuori, sul terrazzo, in ombra luminosa anche se il mio prende un paio di ore di sole al mattino.
In inverno lo tengo in serra fredda ed è facilissimo da curare.
I fiori sono spettacolari. Grandi due volte il mio pugno e di un rosso acceso, infatti queste piante sono chiamate cactus orchidea, anche se dei cactus non sono nemmeno parenti alla lontana.
Mi spiace che le foto non siano venute benissimo, farlo meglio la prossima volta.
Qualcuno vuole talee?
Posso anche spedirle tranquillamente.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2015)

Manda pure,tanto in giardino da me dovrebbero starci


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Manda pure,tanto in giardino da me dovrebbero starci


OK, direi che fra un mesetto sono pronte al taglio.Se le metti in terra in inverno magari coprile con un telo in PVC essendo succulente comunque gelano e se gelano seccano.Se le metti in vaso, dove esteticamente danno il meglio di loro,basta che stiano al coperto, magari sotto un portico.Comunque quando sono pronte te lo dico.Se sei da queste parti te le impacchetto e consegno, se no mi dici dove spedirle e spediscono.


----------



## perplesso (25 Maggio 2015)

il portico riparato per l'inverno ce l'ho

poi ti dico in privato dove spedire


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2015)

Ho preso il mostro e l ho portato in zona fotografabile.
Questo è l ackermannii, ovvero i fiori rossi.
Sono ancora a bocciolo, appena si aprono te lo fotografo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2015)

Questo invece è il crenatum, la differenza è che fa i fiori bianco giallo e meno...come dire..."pieni", anche se li fa giganti e le "foglie" sono piatte e non costolute come l ackermannii.
Lui sta mettendo i boccioli adesso, e quindi ti arriva anche questo bianco.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Giugno 2015)

Non c'entra ma mi sovvengono queste righe (autore bo...)


"Violetti e turgidi come carni segrete sono i calici dei fiori di Ogigia..."

Verso stupendo che mi è sempre piaciuto... quei tuoi boccioloni me li hanno fatti venire in mente.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non c'entra ma mi sovvengono queste righe (autore bo...)
> 
> 
> "Violetti e turgidi come carni segrete sono i calici dei fiori di Ogigia..."
> ...


Madonna santa.



Ma stai scopando? 

Jesus


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna santa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mai abbastanza ciccia, mai abbastanza...

Anche se 'sti maledetti (benedetti) farmaci rompono abbastanza le scatole da quel punto di vista.

Dai, quella frase è stupenda...


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2015)

Come si presentano stamattina i boccioloni.
Si stanno aprendo e si intravede l interno bianco come il pistillo. 
Ho notato un altra cosa sui due diversi epy. 
Il crenatum, ovvero quello bianco, oltre ad avere le spate piatte, fa i fiori per tutta la lunghezza ai bordi, mentre l ackermannii, oltre ad avere le spate costolute a tre angoli, fa i fiori solo sulla cima, non lungo i bordi.
A quante ne scopro!


----------



## free (2 Giugno 2015)

complimenti sei molto brava!

hai un consiglio per il mio limone? 
è in vaso di cotto, lo ritiro tutti gli anni per l'inverno e poi lo rimetto fuori, solo che quest'anno ha perso un sacco di foglie e i limoni sono piccoli, mi sembra stia soffrendo molto (di solito è rigoglioso), anche se ha qualche fiore e qualche foglia nuova
pensavo di rinvasarlo con aggiunta di letame di cavallo, e vorrei anche potarlo leggermente, se possibile


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> complimenti sei molto brava!
> 
> hai un consiglio per il mio limone?
> è in vaso di cotto, lo ritiro tutti gli anni per l'inverno e poi lo rimetto fuori, solo che quest'anno ha perso un sacco di foglie e i limoni sono piccoli, mi sembra stia soffrendo molto (di solito è rigoglioso), anche se ha qualche fiore e qualche foglia nuova
> pensavo di rinvasarlo con aggiunta di letame di cavallo, e vorrei anche potarlo leggermente, se possibile


l unico limone che ho mai avuto, l ho fatto seccare senza pietà. 
Eppure mi ero applicata, non so cosa  sia andato storto.
riesco bene con le piante difficili e molto altro, ma ci sono alcune piante con cui ho il pollice nero.
Il limone è uno di quelle. Insieme all hibuscus rosa sinensis,  che tutti dicono essere facilissimo, con me durano quattro mesi tra atroci tormenti.
senti, tu hai un giardino? 
Ho seminato dei semi dei miei due hibuscus ma non mi ricordo se sono del palustris a fiore gigante o il coccineus,  o se sono misti.
mi sono nate sei piantine e sembrano tutte in ottima forma.
visto che sono hibuscus particolari, tenerli tutti io farei un bosco.
sono piante che fanno il rizoma sotto terra, poi nascono tipo cespuglio e fanno fiori meravigliosi, per poi seccare la parte aerea d'inverno e ributtare ogni anno sempre piú rigogliosi.
Nel paese dove abito li ho spacciati a tutti. Mi venivano a chiedere se erano finti, poi constatando che erano veri, cominciavano ad elemosinare semi, pezzi di rizoma...un delirio.
fanno la loro figura anche in vaso. Anzi. I miei li ho in vaso. Stanno mettendo ora i rami, quando fioriscono ti faccio la foto.



aiutatemi. Sono piena di piante. Figli. Robe che nascono che non ho mai piantato. 
Sta diventando la  casa delle piante viventi.
ho sperimentato anche quattro piante di pomodori.
che pensavo rimanessero contenute.
sono diventate due metri l una. Sembrano liane.  E pure aggressive. Ogni volta che gli passi vicino tentano di morderti. 
Pure il basilico nero che ho seminato sotto di loro, ha un comportamento strano. Mi sembra che vada a spasso per il vaso.
tipo che le piantine cambiano posto.

non so se si é capito, oggi giornata giardinaggio.
faccio lavori che mediamente in due ore sono finiti, ma quando i gatti decidono che giardinaggio con Tebe é bello, allora i tempi si allungano.
chi si nasconde dentro il sacco del terriccio e sembra che li dentro siano in cinque che si menano.
chi fa agguati nascosto  dietro le piante, che appena allunghi una mano te la ritrovi sguarata come se fosse entrata in un tritacarne.
chi é sempre dove non dovrebbe essere, appiccicato addosso come se non stessi svasando ma facendo una pennichella. ..
adesso li abbandono tutti in autostrada. Mattia compreso.


----------



## free (2 Giugno 2015)

sì ho un piccolo giardino, ma l'unica pianta che ritiro in casa per l'inverno è il povero limone, per cui, dopo vari tentativi, mi sono rimaste solo piante che resistono al gelo, ad es. avevo una bellissima mimosa alta circa 5 metri, ha preso una gelata ed è diventata grigia dalla sera alla mattina:singleeye:, non l'ho più ripiantata...anche le azalee mi sono morte quasi tutte, ne è rimasta una sola
comunque ho una bellissima passiflora blu che gira un po' ovunque (è piuttosto infestante), bambù, oleandro, ortensia, caprifoglio, gelsomino, ciliegio, lillà, edera, pungitopo, conifera misteriosa, rosa rampicante, ligustro, bosso, e alcuni altri arbusti piuttosto comuni di cui però non ricordo il nome (anche quella mix tra ortensia e quercia, che fa dei fiori bianchi allungati)
il problema è che lo spazio è piccolo e quindi devo continuare a potare, altrimenti diventa una giungla inestricabile
metto presto qualche foto!

ops...dimenticavo il fico! 
negli anni è diventato tipo bonsai gigante, perchè continuando a potarlo (i rami crescono tantissimo), ora ha il tronco grosso e i rametti piccoli pieni di foglie


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2015)

Un po' più aperti


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì ho un piccolo giardino, ma l'unica pianta che ritiro in casa per l'inverno è il povero limone, per cui, dopo vari tentativi, mi sono rimaste solo piante che resistono al gelo, ad es. avevo una bellissima mimosa alta circa 5 metri, ha preso una gelata ed è diventata grigia dalla sera alla mattina:singleeye:, non l'ho più ripiantata...anche le azalee mi sono morte quasi tutte, ne è rimasta una sola
> comunque ho una bellissima passiflora blu che gira un po' ovunque (è piuttosto infestante), bambù, oleandro, ortensia, caprifoglio, gelsomino, ciliegio, lillà, edera, pungitopo, conifera misteriosa, rosa rampicante, ligustro, bosso, e alcuni altri arbusti piuttosto comuni di cui però non ricordo il nome (anche quella mix tra ortensia e quercia, che fa dei fiori bianchi allungati)
> il problema è che lo spazio è piccolo e quindi devo continuare a potare, altrimenti diventa una giungla inestricabile
> metto presto qualche foto!
> ...


Madonna. Quasi peggio di me.
OK.
Hai vinto un hibiscus dei miei.
Resiste a tutto.  Basta che prenda sole.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2015)

Aperti.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna. Quasi peggio di me.
> OK.
> Hai vinto un hibiscus dei miei.
> Resiste a tutto.  Basta che prenda sole.



grazie cara, molto volentieri!

ecco qualche foto, la passiflora


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Nausicaa (3 Giugno 2015)

Uao!

Il bosco delle fate!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> View attachment 10424
> 
> View attachment 10422
> View attachment 10423


Ma invece di piantare lattuga, pomodori e cetrioli (...), sta foresta?


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uao!
> 
> Il bosco delle fate!



sembra grande dalle foto, in realtà è piccolo!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> sembra grande dalle foto, in realtà è piccolo!


Benvenuta nel mio mondo, ohimè.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma invece di piantare lattuga, pomodori e cetrioli (...), sta foresta?


ho i cani...e c'è anche dentro la macchina, non si può

hai notato la seconda foto? quello è il muretto esterno che ho pulito con la spazzola di ferro, prima che la passiflora lo ricoprisse


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

altra parte del muretto esterno (venuto peggio:unhappy


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> altra parte del muretto esterno (venuto peggio:unhappy
> 
> View attachment 10427


anche il bamboo hai? che bello! non è troppo invasivo? cresce veloce vero? lo vorrei mettere come siepe...


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> anche il bamboo hai? che bello! non è troppo invasivo? cresce veloce vero? lo vorrei mettere come siepe...



si cresce abbastanza in fretta (vedi quelle punte in alto? fino a qualche giorno fa non c'erano), e poi mi hanno detto che ha le radici che camminano sotto terra e rispuntano dappertutto, ma a me non l'ha ancora fatto


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

foto per la Minerva: forse ti ricordi di quando descrivevo la scala in marmo con in cima il quadro col santo, che sembra di essere in chiesa?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> foto per la Minerva: forse ti ricordi di quando descrivevo la scala in marmo con in cima il quadro col santo, che sembra di essere in chiesa?
> 
> View attachment 10428


Più che altro sempre tipo un convento per le monache.


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> foto per la Minerva: forse ti ricordi di quando descrivevo la scala in marmo con in cima il quadro col santo, che sembra di essere in chiesa?
> 
> View attachment 10428


Certo il quadro è un po stonato ma la scala è super e mi piace la ringhiera moderna, per il marmo attenta è delicato con l'uso perde la lucidatura ed è delicato, però ne vale la pena:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Certo il quadro è un po stonato ma la scala è super e mi piace la ringhiera moderna, per il marmo attenta è delicato con l'uso perde la lucidatura ed è delicato, però ne vale la pena:up::up::up::up::up:


A me piace molto il contrasto tra archittetura moderna con materiali freddi e lucidi e il quadro dupinto a olio con cornice di legno e colori caldi...


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me piace molto il contrasto tra archittetura moderna con materiali freddi e lucidi e il quadro dupinto a olio con cornice di legno e colori caldi...


Del contrasto non discuto ma è la tematica del quadro che non mi piace , mi sembra san Antonio con il bambin Gesù mi dici che cosa centra ?
Non è che ci sono tanti quadri che potrebbero mascherare  quello, ma colpisce quello che rappresenta, per i colori delle pareti ,dalla foto  sono chiari penso colori tenui o addirittura bianchi.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2015)

il limone (anzi 2) non lo tengo nel vaso...mi fa soffrire come se soffocasse.infatti sia quello che avevo comprato che quello che mi regalarono per un mio compleanno li ho piantati in giardino , avevano radici che chiedevano pietà da quanto stavano stretti.
subito hanno cominciato a crescere belli, felici e profumati.in inverno li copro con il telo apposito per ripararli dal freddo.
ho anche un ulivo, avevo un albicocco ma mi è morto recentemente.la passiflora pure io, un grande pino, il gelsomino, siepi di pitosforo, tante rose, gerani..etc
vorrei avere più tempo per godermelo insieme ad ulisse


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

in un vecchio 3d appunto si parlava di architettura e contrasti di vario tipo, forse qualcuno lo ritrova!
c'era anche l'arch. spider

se avete notato, la lampada fa una luce ad effetto e c'è anche un pilastro in cemento nudo, sulla destra
il quadro, che in effetti può non piacere, in realtà non sapevo dove metterlo ma alla fine mi piace proprio il fatto che non c'entri nulla


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il limone (anzi 2) non lo tengo nel vaso...mi fa soffrire come se soffocasse.infatti sia quello che avevo comprato che quello che mi regalarono per un mio compleanno li ho piantati in giardino , avevano radici che chiedevano pietà da quanto stavano stretti.
> subito hanno cominciato a crescere belli, felici e profumati.in inverno li copro con il telo apposito per ripararli dal freddo.
> ho anche un ulivo, avevo un albicocco ma mi è morto recentemente.la passiflora pure io, un grande pino, il gelsomino, siepi di pitosforo, tante rose, gerani..etc
> vorrei avere più tempo per godermelo insieme ad ulisse



ma da voi gela meno...qui non posso

ti ricordi il 3d di architettura per caso?


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> in un vecchio 3d appunto si parlava di architettura e contrasti di vario tipo, forse qualcuno lo ritrova!
> c'era anche l'arch. spider
> 
> se avete notato, la lampada fa una luce ad effetto e c'è anche un pilastro in cemento nudo, sulla destra
> il quadro, che in effetti può non piacere, in realtà non sapevo dove metterlo ma alla fine mi piace proprio il fatto che non c'entri nulla


In effetti è molto contemporaneo questo mischiare finiture (texture) ruvido levigato lucido opaco. Complimenti!


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> in un vecchio 3d appunto si parlava di architettura e contrasti di vario tipo, forse qualcuno lo ritrova!
> c'era anche l'arch. spider
> 
> se avete notato, la lampada fa una luce ad effetto e c'è anche un pilastro in cemento nudo, sulla destra
> il quadro, che in effetti può non piacere, in realtà non sapevo dove metterlo ma alla fine mi piace proprio il fatto che non c'entri nulla


I contrasti sono belli io parlavo solo del soggetto del quadro , vedi l'avrei  visto meglio in un salone ,così, per me non piace del resto però è la tua casa quindi contenta te contenti tutti.
Ma spider non faceva il dentista o sbaglio?


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma da voi gela meno...qui non posso
> 
> ti ricordi il 3d di architettura per caso?


no, per niente


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> I contrasti sono belli io parlavo solo del soggetto del quadro , vedi l'avrei  visto meglio in un salone ,così, per me non piace del resto però è la tua casa quindi contenta te contenti tutti.
> Ma spider non faceva il dentista o sbaglio?



aveva detto di essere architetto, ma non so di cosa si occupasse esattamente


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> aveva detto di essere architetto, ma non so di cosa si occupasse esattamente


con un po di tempo rileggo i mp tanto non ne ho tanti , mi disse così tanto non è che m'importasse tanto saperlo.
Bella casa la ringhiera è stupenda e moderna hai una casa su due piani o è una villetta?


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> con un po di tempo rileggo i mp tanto non ne ho tanti , mi disse così tanto non è che m'importasse tanto saperlo.
> Bella casa la ringhiera è stupenda e moderna hai una casa su due piani o è una villetta?


grazie, è su due piani ma non è una villetta, è l'ultima parte di un fabbricato


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> in un vecchio 3d appunto si parlava di architettura e contrasti di vario tipo, forse qualcuno lo ritrova!
> c'era anche l'arch. spider
> 
> se avete notato, la lampada fa una luce ad effetto e c'è anche un pilastro in cemento nudo, sulla destra
> il quadro, che in effetti può non piacere, in realtà non sapevo dove metterlo ma alla fine mi piace proprio il fatto che non c'entri nulla


Free fa cagare mattonelle di basalto. Sembra uno di quei cazzo di conventi recuperati da qualche architetto ultrafumato che vuole essere "innovativo" (magari copiando altri) e dove poi arrivano i frati (o le monache) e c'appendono roba varia a cazzo di cane.


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free fa cagare mattonelle di basalto. Sembra uno di quei cazzo di conventi recuperati da qualche architetto ultrafumato che vuole essere "innovativo" (magari copiando altri) e dove poi arrivano i frati (o le monache) e c'appendono roba varia a cazzo di cane.


ma quello non è mica il pezzo forte di casa mia, c'è di molto meglio, tsk tsk!

tu caro Joey te lo ricordi il 3d per caso? hai partecipato...c'era mi pare la Fanta che ha messo la sua casa ideale, dove non ci si poteva nemmeno sedere...stermy le ha detto tipo: a saperlo me portavo una sedia da casa:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma quello non è mica il pezzo forte di casa mia, c'è di molto meglio, tsk tsk!
> 
> tu caro Joey te lo ricordi il 3d per caso? hai partecipato...c'era mi pare la Fanta che ha messo la sua casa ideale, dove non ci si poteva nemmeno sedere...stermy le ha detto tipo: a saperlo me portavo una sedia da casa:rotfl:


Non mi ricordo manco cos'ho mangiato due ore fa.


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2015)

Mi hanno regalato due semi di sterlizia.
:festa:
Già piantati e messi all ombra dietro alle piantine di hibiscus palustri che stanno crescendo vigorose. 
Gli epi ackermannii stanno finendo di fiorire, quindi fra poco talee.


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2015)

*boccioli epiphyllum crenatum*

Quello bianco.

Sembrano dei missili.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

*@Free*

... acciderbolina, che mi ero persa, Sant'Antonio! Mi piace, condivido la scelta del contrasto (anche se quel quadro non potrei appenderlo nemmeno sotto tortura). Quello che non mi piace è la lampada, perché sembra proprio dire "ehi, guarda quanto è figa la mia padrona che mi ha piazzato qui"). Senza nessuna luce, secondo me invece una specie di elegante understatement.
Il giardino ce l'ho anche io, ma è zen.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... acciderbolina, che mi ero persa, Sant'Antonio! Mi piace, condivido la scelta del contrasto (anche se quel quadro non potrei appenderlo nemmeno sotto tortura). Quello che non mi piace è la lampada, perché sembra proprio dire "ehi, guarda quanto è figa la mia padrona che mi ha piazzato qui"). Senza nessuna luce, secondo me invece una specie di elegante understatement.
> Il giardino ce l'ho anche io, ma è zen.


non posso togliere la lampada, mi serve per illuminare le scale...in realtà la lampada è stata lassù solinga per anni, poi ho venduto una casa dove c'era dentro quel quadro, e mi spiaceva metterlo in cantina
perchè non potresti mai appenderlo?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> non posso togliere la lampada, mi serve per illuminare le scale...in realtà la lampada è stata lassù solinga per anni, poi ho venduto una casa dove c'era dentro quel quadro, e mi spiaceva metterlo in cantina
> perchè non potresti mai appenderlo?


Non mi piacciono i soggetti sacri. A meno che non siano dei Cimabue, dei Tiziano and so on.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i soggetti sacri. A meno che non siano dei Cimabue, dei Tiziano and so on.



capisco...a me piacciono tanto, comunque come dicevo il quadro indubbiamente non è un'opera d'arte, tuttavia sulle scale è tutto chiaro e una roba marrone secondo me spezza un po'


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> capisco...a me piacciono tanto, comunque come dicevo il quadro indubbiamente non è un'opera d'arte, tuttavia sulle scale è tutto chiaro e una roba marrone secondo me spezza un po'


Ma infatti apprezzo, mi piace proprio! Ti interesserebbe una testa di Cristo coronata di spine? E' un ex-voto di splendida fattura, primo-Ottocento.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma infatti apprezzo, mi piace proprio! Ti interesserebbe una testa di Cristo coronata di spine? E' un ex-voto di splendida fattura, primo-Ottocento.


mi piace tantissimo il Cristo con la corona di spine! ma è un dipinto? 

la passiflora ha questo nome perchè il fiore ricorda appunto la corona di spine, della passione di Gesù


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2015)

potresti mettere la foto?


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> potresti mettere la foto?


Appena vado a salutare mammà provvedo. E' suo e se ne vuole liberare, perché né io né mia sorella lo vogliamo.
E' dipinto, sì


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Appena vado a salutare mammà provvedo. E' suo e se ne vuole liberare, perché né io né mia sorella lo vogliamo.
> E' dipinto, sì


grazie, attendo 
comunque siete incredibili tu e tua sorella, fossi vostra mamma il dipinto ve lo avrei tirato dietro
quel dipinto potrebbe essere un cimelio di famiglia da tramandare in eterno, diamine!
anche se per caso fosse orribile, non importa, ad es. a casa dei miei c'è ancora una credenza della famiglia di mia nonna materna che mi faceva paurissima da piccola, con le zampe e delle teste di bestie feroci con le fauci spalancate, tipo gargoyle, molto gotiche:singleeye:...mio padre quando vuole fare arrabbiare mia madre le dice che l'ha sposata per i mobili


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> grazie, attendo
> comunque siete incredibili tu e tua sorella, fossi vostra mamma il dipinto ve lo avrei tirato dietro
> quel dipinto potrebbe essere un cimelio di famiglia da tramandare in eterno, diamine!
> anche se per caso fosse orribile, non importa, ad es. a casa dei miei c'è ancora una credenza della famiglia di mia nonna materna che mi faceva paurissima da piccola, con le zampe e delle teste di bestie feroci con le fauci spalancate, tipo gargoyle, molto gotiche:singleeye:...mio padre quando vuole fare arrabbiare mia madre le dice che l'ha sposata per i mobili


Che papà birichino , e lo capisco, perché i mobili antichi mi piacciono, eh! Quando ho arredato la mia nuova dimora, ho chiesto il restauro di una credenza del Sette veramente stupenda (ma in legno chiaro) e me la sono portata via.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2015)

*Per free*

La foto fa schifìo, ma rende l'idea

Le dimensioni sono quelle di un ritratto, per capirci, non ho misurato.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2015)

Domani i fiori saranno aperti anche del crenatum, detto fiori a missile.


----------



## free (14 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La foto fa schifìo, ma rende l'idea
> 
> Le dimensioni sono quelle di un ritratto, per capirci, non ho misurato.
> 
> ...


sembra da far pulire un po', spesso i quadri antichi sono scuri per questo motivo...ma quindi non è tanto grande?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> sembra da far pulire un po', spesso i quadri antichi sono scuri per questo motivo...ma quindi non è tanto grande?


No, calcola circa 50X70. Sì, immagino che sia da pulire, mia madre l'ha ereditato da una sua zia e non ci ha mai fatto nulla: preso e appeso così com'era.


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2015)

Aperti


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Aperti


Bellissimi !!!


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Meravigliosi!!!! Li voglio pure io


----------



## Tebe (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Meravigliosi!!!! Li voglio pure io


Preparo talee  anche per te allora.
Solo quello bianco o anche quello rosso?
Devono stare fuori, preferibilmente non al sole diretto se non quello del mattino e di inverno meglio se stanno dentro una stanza non riscaldata.
O poco riscaldata.
Comunque si adeguano a tutto o quasi. Sono molto resistenti.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Preparo talee  anche per te allora.
> Solo quello bianco o anche quello rosso?
> Devono stare fuori, preferibilmente non al sole diretto se non quello del mattino e di inverno meglio se stanno dentro una stanza non riscaldata.
> O poco riscaldata.
> Comunque si adeguano a tutto o quasi. Sono molto resistenti.


Io li voglio bianchi


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Preparo talee  anche per te allora.
> Solo quello bianco o anche quello rosso?
> Devono stare fuori, preferibilmente non al sole diretto se non quello del mattino e di inverno meglio se stanno dentro una stanza non riscaldata.
> O poco riscaldata.
> Comunque si adeguano a tutto o quasi. Sono molto resistenti.



no tesoro, potrei ucciderli. il mio pollice verde è marcio


----------



## Tebe (15 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io li voglio bianchi


Nel tuo giardino zen, in un bel vaso zen faranno la loro porca  figura cosí eleganti e chiari.



Sembro una commerciale:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (15 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nel tuo giardino zen, in un bel vaso zen faranno la loro porca  figura cosí eleganti e chiari.
> 
> 
> 
> Sembro una commerciale:unhappy:


Ma hai stramaledettamente ragione


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nel tuo giardino zen, in un bel vaso zen faranno la loro porca  figura cosí eleganti e chiari.
> 
> 
> 
> Sembro una commerciale:unhappy:


infatti potresti farne un lavoro, sei molto brava


----------

